# Auto-Dimming Rear View Mirror



## cjrodger (Jun 17, 2013)

I have an automatic rear-view mirror in my '13 ltz rs and was wondering if the mirror only dims during the night. I had a large truck behind me this morning with his lights on blinding me because the beam aims right into the mirror and I cannot dim the mirror manually by tilting it. It is quite a hazard (and an annoyance). Is there any solution to be able to dim the mirror during the day? Or does it only work when its dark out?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In a situation like that just tilt the mirror and use your outside ones until the offender has left. With a manual mirror dimmer all you would see in daylight is the lights anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cjrodger

Unfortunately there is not an option to change this. You can find out more about your Automatic Dimming Rearview Mirror on page 2-17 of your manual.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

You can always tint the windows, It makes it were you never get blinded again...


----------

